
Twitter pulls down bot network that pushed pro-Saudi talking points - krn
https://www.nbcnews.com/tech/tech-news/exclusive-twitter-pulls-down-bot-network-pushing-pro-saudi-talking-n921871
======
Cypher
Now consider what happens when twitter pulls down a network of real people and
calls them a botnet.

